# Preseason: Kings (1-0) @ Lakers (0-1)



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Preseason: Kings (1-0) @ Lakers (0-1) 10/17/06*








vs.









PROBABLE LINEUPS:

Kings





































Lakers








































*ROSTER MOVE - The Sacramento Kings today released rookie free agent guard Eugene "Pooh" Jeter, it was announced by Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. The Kings roster now stands at 17 players.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Can't wait for the game. I really hope that Woods, Amundson, and Justin Williams get plenty of time so they keep the right player/players.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it's going to be tense even for a preseason game. Many say there no longer is any bad blood between the Kings and Lakers. Well, for the most part incomparision to how it was, during the Lakers dynasty with Shaq and Kobe; and the "Glory" years for the Kings, with the deepest team ever in Vlade, C-Webb, Peja, D.C., Scot, B-Jax, and all the other years, I would tend to agree. All the years where the tittle was guaranteed to either belong to the cities of either Los Angeles or Sacramento. Now as we all know, 3/5 years the Lakers got it; and the Kings never did. But I beleive the Kings were every bit as good as the Lakers, and were infact better, in 2001-02.

But I think it's like Magic Johnson said on TNT, "The Lakers have been built for the future, and tittles every since their first Championship season in Minneapolis. The Kings, who did indeed have one around that time, have really only been in this hunt and dominate fase for 4 years now". 4 years because it was 4 years ago this year he said that. Magic even admitted most experts and Nevada odd makers favored the Kings that last series that went to a deciding game 7, with the slite upset of the Lakers winning two straight prevailing games.

And it's not my beleif Magic said this from a biased stand point. He likes his former Lakers better than the Kings with out an ounce of doubt; but consider the following : Magic also said last year; "I beleive the Lakers have actually taught the Kings how to win a championship, the next time their a contendor, by competeing against them and beating them". Again Magic is just reinavating his oppinion the Kings were infact better during the past post season match up the two teams had four years ago; but the Lakers were close enough to being as good, that the very fact they have been at the tittle run hunting game so much longer threw out history, was a probable factor in their prevailing in that series.

It's to bad Kobe Bryant (Obviouse current Laker, that's a future HOF'er) can't show the class, that Laker legends of the past have shown. ie , Magic, Jerry West, Elgin Baylor, James Worthy, Byron Scott, or the man that practically started the entire NBA, transforming the then ABA into the current NBA George Mikan. I mean, I'm not a Kobe hater or anything; but truely the Lakers organazation use to be about class. I don't know Kobe is okay, he just seems alittle asanine to me.

But the whole point is, I don't think the two teams have bad blood between them to the extent they did, when all the above names I origionally mentioned on both sides played, and they were the two Power Houses of the NBA. But to this day even the regular season series seems to be intense enough that, to me if any game at Arco Arena would definately be worth the price of admission it would be when Kobe and the Lakers came to Town.

Consider the following :
(1.) Of the L.A. Lakers, Head Coach Phil Jackson, Super Star Kobe Bryant, and solid role player Brian Shaw -(Who lives in Oakland of NorCal during the off season) are all left from the rivalry, when it was at it's peak 3-4 years ago.
(2.) Mike Bibby, and Corliss Williamson -(who experianced the very early part of the rivalry) are left from the Kings stand point from the rivalry.
(3.) Vlade Divac is a off and on scout working for the Los Angeles Lakers, who served as the best man at containing Shaq's damage in the league, during the rivalry. Vlade mainly lives in Los Angeles, but having two stores in Old Sac, he has a residance up here and still does charity work for the Sacramento region. He has been seen at both the Staples Center as a spectator now ofcourse when the Kings have flowen down to L.A., and even a couple of times been out at Arco when the Lakers come to Town. But the whole punch line is, he is an official employee of the Lakers Franchise, and is back on their side (If Any Side), and was a huge factor in the past rivalry.
(4.) Many experts are begining to beleive a premeire Player rivalry is in the works of developing between Kobe and RonRon. Kobe who is the current best offensive threat in the League, and Ron Artest who is either second or third best defender in the League today after only Ben Wallace for sure. Between Ron Artest and Bruce Bowen, you can rank their defensive presence greatness in what ever order you would like and it would be acceptable.
(5.) Kobe Bryant and Mike Bibby played High School Basketball against each other. Naturally both were the best players on their respected teams. So now playing against each other in the same division, with such a overall long history against together on opposition, they have to have a sense of wanting to one up each other on any chance given.
(6.) It's Interstate. Players like to say in the wake of a geographical factor in a rivalry the fans being close to each other and hostile torwards one another; and then carrying that to the game doesn't make them want to win any more than if other wise. Like the Staples Center croud being so hostile torward the Kings, or visa versa at Arco Arena. And in the very fact Mike Bibby has actually been bood on a few occasions at Arco Arena, because so many Laker fans from L.A., Fresno, make their way up North for the game. Then these players say that play's no role on them. lol, truth is their just being proffesional by saying this, their human, it bothers them and adds to their already wanting to win.

But most of all out of all 6 of those factors still making it a rivalry in my oppinion, it's the Kobe and Ron player rivalry that will get better and better and resurect the whole Kings/Lakers back into a "Full Blown" rivalry.

But for tommorow, this is just an exhibition Game in Las Vegas, and it won't even show us who will truely win more between the two this regular season. But, it will still be fun, it's going to be my favorite preseason game this year no matter how it turns out, and it will project some on how the tallent is. It's getting alittle later in preseason and the teams have been even cut down to an even smaller quanity of players; and in each preseason game, the starters will play alittle more than in the last game.

So it's great, I circled the callender for this game, and even now have eight regular season games circled on the callender. That is ofcourse the 4 games versus Lakers then the other 4 versus the Jazz.

:banana: BEAT LA , BEAT LA :clap:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Forgive me for only reading the first paragraph. :biggrin:

Kings/Lakers games are always tense. There's no more bad blood...lies, all lies.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I think the Lakers are 2-1, not 0-1. 

But anyways...should be a fun match like always. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G8u1ErQTO0

Sorry, just had to post this video...to hilarious not to watch. :clown:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> I think the Lakers are 2-1, not 0-1.
> 
> But anyways...should be a fun match like always.
> 
> ...



Yes the Lakers are 2-1.

Prepare for a beatdown Bynum style! LOL!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> I think the Lakers are 2-1, not 0-1.
> 
> But anyways...should be a fun match like always.
> 
> ...


...that's funny, I always got the distinct feeling that I hated the Rock's guts, but I could never figure out why. Thanks for the Help.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> Forgive me for only reading the first paragraph. :biggrin:
> 
> Kings/Lakers games are always tense. There's no more bad blood...lies, all lies.


I could really care less whether you only read the first paragraph, or only the first sentence.

And I beleive me following the Kings in Sacramento, instead of you TheBigDonut in Boston; and myself following them for the past 20 years, where as your probably the typicall nation wide Kings fan; that probably liked them only in the past 8 years I have alittle more knowledge on the team.

Tell me TBD, who was your second favorite NBA team after the Celtics, before the Kings became a Power House in 1998-99. I just have a hard time beleiving that, as small marketed as the Kings use to be, and National televised games being so few before the Kings were good, and them getting so little publicity before they got good eight years ago, that their were to many Kings fans from Boston eight years ago.

If you knew as you spoke of, living it from a Cali stand point, the closness of the Kings/Lakers fans geographically does still add intensity to the once rivalry. And there are still words exchanged often, like last year between K9 ande Kobe, that I doubt even reaches Boston.

Beleive me, there still is a slite, to much lesser extent rivalry here. :curse:


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Justin Williams defenitely needs to make the team. I love what I've been seeing from him so far in the preseason.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

A lot of us were worried when Garcia did nothing in summer league, and his poor play continues. He looks the same as last season- out of control. He always gets ahead of himself and fouls a three-point shooter, commits a turnover, or misses a layup...

Our starters got hot and hit some shots, but the offense looks way to perimeter oriented.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Garcia looked fantastic in the Mavs game. Just a bad game that's all.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the rock is wrong. sac doesnt have fat women. roseville has the skinniest people in america. thats a true fact too 

anyway, bringing artest to sac definetely refueled this rivalry IMO. artest vs kobe is FUN!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

KingByDefault said:


> Garcia looked fantastic in the Mavs game. Just a bad game that's all.


He had some steals, but besides that I guess I wasn't as impressed by 6, 2, and 1 in 18 minutes as you were.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> Forgive me for only reading the first paragraph. :biggrin:
> 
> Kings/Lakers games are always tense. There's no more bad blood...lies, all lies.


Pretty interesting, I just viewed your PP TBD. I was born in 1980. I'm about twice your age.

Here someone twice as young as me, living over a thousand miles away, thinks they know more about the Kings than I do; and I live exactly 15 minutes from Arco Arena, if I hit I-5.

lol, something wrong with that picture.

But to stick to sports, and quit exchanging words with a fellow Kings fan -(Someone I Usually Seem To Form Unity With), good solid win for the Kings tonight.

I know it's only preseason, but Corliss Williamson, is seemingly still going strong at an older age.

I also like the NE Patriots in addition to these 5 teams below. lol, don't know why suddenly, just always deep down kinda have. =)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> I could really care less whether you only read the first paragraph, or only the first sentence.
> 
> And I beleive me following the Kings in Sacramento, instead of you TheBigDonut in Boston; and myself following them for the past 20 years, where as your probably the typicall nation wide Kings fan; that probably liked them only in the past 8 years I have alittle more knowledge on the team.
> 
> ...


Um...did I miss something here? WW the agression?  

P.S. Believe me if I had my way I'd be living in California instead of this ****hole.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> Pretty interesting, I just viewed your PP TBD. I was born in 1980. I'm about twice your age.
> 
> Here someone twice as young as me, living over a thousand miles away, *thinks they know more about the Kings than I do;* and I live exactly 15 minutes from Arco Arena, if I hit I-5.
> 
> ...


....Ok you completely misinterpreted my post.

I only read the first paragraph because the rest of it was way too long. I ain't much of a reader. :angel:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Um...did I miss something here? WW the agression?


Yeah, no kidding. I read his post last night--what's with the attitude CentralCaliGuy? We're all Kings fans here. Nobody's lining up for a pissing contest here.


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

Angry 26 year old? :banana:


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> ....Ok you completely misinterpreted my post.
> 
> I only read the first paragraph because the rest of it was way too long. I ain't much of a reader. :angel:


Alright, My bad TheBigDonute. lol, you were in the right I was in the wrong. =)


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I read his post last night--what's with the attitude CentralCaliGuy? We're all Kings fans here. Nobody's lining up for a pissing contest here.


Yea, your right bruindre, I was out of line. TBD was right I just misinterpited his post. But if you look past most my post, I'm generally nice.

Miss communications happen on forums in debates. I apologize. I've seen it time and again even with other normally well mannered people. Like I said generally if you look at my post; I'm both thoughtful and actually knowledgable in them.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

larry89 said:


> Angry 26 year old? :banana:


While I was apologetic to TheBigDonute, and Bruindre, larry89; I'm not going to be quite so apologetic with you.

I'm not going to get an attitude like I did with TheBigDonute; because he's right I was completely out of line. And I'm even going to Private Message TBD, with a low key apology. I say low key, because some people only want to hear sorry once. I already did, but I feel I got aggressive enough, I should take even a further step in apologizing.

And Bruindre gives me props on alot of my posts and I know he's a good guy to; even though he mentioned my attitude as well, I know he met well.

But how can you just chalk me up as an angry 26 year old, when I've been on here 1 month, and that's my first aggressive post. I can't properly just be chalked up as an angry 26 year old when;
(1.) Both my family and friends and associates who know me best in person; would be the first ones to know this description on my character is far from what I'm like.
(2.) On the other big Fan Forums JUST BBAll and NBA Message board, I had a big buddies list, and was well accepted by fans of all teams.

I mean I'm not angry right now or attacking you larry89, and I hope it doesn't appear I have an attitude.

Bruindre and TheBigDonute put me in my place for my attitude just as you did; but they were more descriptive on how my attitude was in the wrong, and despite having sort of hard words were just calling me on my crap; so to speak. You didn't do that, off 1 post and this being my first aggressive post out of all of them, you simply chalked me up to an angry 26 year old.

I'm a happy person who's not angry. Like TBD said, I missinterpeted his post he was right. But even then, I'm willing to admit it's like Bruindre said, even if I did mis understand it, I should have calmed down a few thousand RPM's, and not been so attacktive -(That I literally accused TBD, of only becoming a Kings fan, because of their Glory years.

So I understand I came accross as an angry person; but evey fan will do that soon or later no matter how nice they are. Pejavlade still hasn't edited any of my post, like I've already seen three times with 2 other fans on here so far in the past month.

So I'm sorry TheBigDonute.

Your right Bruindre.

larry89, I'm not just simply described as an angry 26 year old. There are alot more detailes on my personalty, and over all character than that, some negative, mostly positive, some inbetween, but like on all the forums I've ever been on; most people on here, if not all will see, I'm not such a bad guy. :biggrin:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

CentralCaliGuy said:


> Pretty interesting, I just viewed your PP TBD. I was born in 1980. I'm about twice your age.
> 
> Here someone twice as young as me, living over a thousand miles away, thinks they know more about the Kings than I do; and I live exactly 15 minutes from Arco Arena, if I hit I-5.
> 
> ...


to top it off he became a fan LAST YEAR :/


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> to top it off he became a fan LAST YEAR :/


I truely respect you pace4eva5. Your a fan of both my teams / your teams.

But whether TheBigDonute only became a fan lasyt year, or his entire life, it's none of my concern, or buisness. And I was completely in the wrong for accusing him of that.

Atleast I beleive, you were agreeing with me, suggesting the same thing about TBD. If you were that's between you and him, I only clean my own room once I'm in the wrong, and am not going to criticize you for accusing him of the same thing I did. Unless you were suggesting I'm a follower of the Kings only since last year.

If it's the former of the above and you were agreeing with me, I was in the wrong and am worthy of no one takeing my side. bruindre didn't take TheBigDonutes side, but called me on my S**t, because I was in the wrong. So like I said I'm cleaning my own room now, and am worthy of no one siding nore even agreeing with me.

If it's the latter of the above, and you were saying to top it off he's been a Kings fan since last year, lol, in 1986 I attended my first Kings game at age 6, in the old Arco, and that's why Reggie Theus is one of my all time fav.... First King I ever saw that could play worth a darn, untell Mitch Richmond; and to make it grand I got to see Reggie in person.

So please don't agree with me when I act like an obnaxiouse jerk; or if you met I became a Kings fan last year, lol, well atleast you were criticizing me -(The Aggresser), but still lol, I became a Kings fan in 1986. That's 20 years now, Jerry Reynolds was even walking the side line court coaching at a much more youthful age.

But it's all good, your my brother in Christ if your a Christian pace4eva5; but no matter what any one who is both a Raiders fan, and Kings fan, the duo I proclaim, is most def.... a brother in sports to me.

You and Dynasty Raider really are what make that Raiders forum. Your both knowledgable, but I give you the knod over DR. :clap:


----------

